# فيلم تسجيلى لاسر شهداء نجع حمادى على ctv



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2010)

* نوجه عنايه الساده الاعضاء انه سوف يذاع في تمام العاشرة مساء على قناة ctv الفيلم التسجيلي عن شهداء عيد الميلاد ويحتوي هذا الفيلم علي مشاهد للشهداء واحزان اسرهم
الليله  15/1/2010
*​


----------



## راشي (15 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للخبر 

وربنا موجود*​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2010)

*متابع*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يناير 2010)

سوف يعاد الفيلم التسجيلى غدا بتوقيت القاهره مرتين

الاؤلى الساعه 2.5 ظهرا 

والمره الثانيه 9 مساءا
​


----------

